# East Cape Evo X coming to NC ***Performance Numbers Added***



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

I hesitated to start a build thread, but decided I wanted to throw some love East Cape's way...

I have a few pics, but am going to hold off posting any for now - don't want to post anything that gives away too much "top secret" intel... But the hull and deck have both been infused and have popped from the molds. I will post some pics soon, but here are the build details:

2018 East Cape Evo X w/ Yamaha F70 - gray hull and console, REALLY light blue deck (lighter than ice blue)
Atlas Micro Jacker with blinker switch
Ram-Lin aluminum trailer with removable tongue
Jump Seat flush mount center console
Brushed aluminum poling platform and permanent mount casting platform
Brushed aluminum rub rail
Backrest with step up to poling platform
Minn Kota 12 V 55 lb Terrova, offset (starboard Guide mount) with Battery Tender plug
Raw water washdown (I do a lot of wading and I have dogs)
3 forward facing and 1 rear facing under gunnel rod tubes per side
3 rod rack with tool caddy on starboard side of console
One horizontal rod holder underneath poling platform, offset 10 degrees
Simrad Go 7 w/ Totalscan transducer
Power Pole micro mounted to port side of poling platform
2 Wet Sounds speakers in front bulkhead (amp under console)
Brushed gray Sea Dek under gunnels, on both platforms, and helm pad
Gray cushions
LED lights in all compartments except livewell
Under gunnel LED lights
Green V Marine push pole caddy, pole clips, and steering wheel insert
4 cup holders (2 on console and one on each platform)
23' Carbon Marine GLR3 push pole

I may be missing something, but I'll update if I remember anything. Pics to come soon...


----------



## FriendlyCheese (Feb 3, 2015)

"Top secret intel"....lol


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

The forum section is called "bragging spot," you can't withhold photos man!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing that color combination! Should be a beautiful boat.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

I don't know what was the hardest part. Waiting on them to start or waiting on them to finish. Looking back it was all fun. Good luck with your build.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

yobata said:


> The forum section is called "bragging spot," you can't withhold photos man!


Patience Grasshopper... that's what I keep telling myself, anyway! I'm hoping to have some pics up in the next day or so.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Yamaha F70 makes your build so much better than the other 60 Zuke builds. Especially on a jackplate.


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> Yamaha F70 makes your build so much better than the other 60 Zuke builds. Especially on a jackplate.


Excuse me! How do you figure that?


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Marsh Pirate said:


> Excuse me! How do you figure that?


I'm with Marsh on this one. Looking forward to seeing how the Yammie performs, but it's unlikely to impress me, now that I've seen what the 60 Zuk does on that hull.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Same, I love my zuke 60 I've seen 38 and consistently see 37mph and have torque for days!


----------



## firefighter813x (May 14, 2017)

Dude... we need pics. I wanted the exact color combo that you picked. I wanted a light blue deck so light that it was almost white looking with a gray hull. Must see! I'd do gray cushions on mine too. We'll see...


----------



## Marsh Pirate (Sep 15, 2016)

ECS will do it anyway you like.


----------



## Trout-Nomenal (Jun 23, 2017)

MariettaMike said:


> Yamaha F70 makes your build so much better than the other 60 Zuke builds. Especially on a jackplate.


Well that's all on the eye of the beholder.

But, no matter what you put on the back of an East Cape, that or any other ESC build will make any motor look sexy!!!


----------



## Reggiedog (Aug 22, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> Yamaha F70 makes your build so much better than the other 60 Zuke builds. Especially on a jackplate.


@mtoddsolomon this was meant for you


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

firefighter813x said:


> Dude... we need pics. I wanted the exact color combo that you picked. I wanted a light blue deck so light that it was almost white looking with a gray hull. Must see! I'd do gray cushions on mine too. We'll see...


Deck is supposed to be stuck to the hull today, so I'm hoping to get some pics showing the how it all comes together soon. Trust me, I'm pretty anxious to see it too!


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

As far as the Yamaha vs Zuke thing, I don't think you can go wrong either way. I've had both in the past and both were great, and I ran @mtoddsolomon's boat with the 60 Zuke and it was awesome.


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

pete_paschall said:


> As far as the Yamaha vs Zuke thing, I don't think you can go wrong either way. I've had both in the past and both were great, and I ran @mtoddsolomon's boat with the 60 Zuke and it was awesome.


 See @Reggiedog


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

MariettaMike said:


> Yamaha F70 makes your build so much better than the other 60 Zuke builds. Especially on a jackplate.


Lol. Pot stirrer.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Godzuki86 said:


> Lol. Pot stirrer.


I always heard that @MariettaMike was a troublemaker!


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

Heck yeah! Congrats Pete. ECS is going to take over NC.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

johnmauser said:


> Heck yeah! Congrats Pete. ECS is going to take over NC.


Yeah, Man! We need to get together one of these days and compare notes!


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Here are some pics...


----------



## CPurvis (Apr 6, 2016)

Daaammmmmmnnnn! That rig is nice. Like that color combo.


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

Can't wait to see this rig come along! Feel free to bring that baby up around Swansboro to give it a good wet test!


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

perrymcfly said:


> Can't wait to see this rig come along! Feel free to bring that baby up around Swansboro to give it a good wet test!


Sounds like a plan! You should plan to come fish it around Topsail with me - you can be on the pointy end!


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Console is in...


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

Awesome rig! I’m sure I’ll see you on the water in the topsail area. Feel free to stop me if you see me, I’d love to see the Evo in person!


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

jcgeiss93 said:


> Awesome rig! I’m sure I’ll see you on the water in the topsail area. Feel free to stop me if you see me, I’d love to see the Evo in person!


Sounds good! I ran a Copperhead up here for 5 years, so I can definitely recognize your boat when I see it!


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

On the trailer, next to another sexy beast...


----------



## perrymcfly (Jan 19, 2017)

She's coming right along!


----------



## Parr72 (Nov 15, 2017)

How we lookin Murph?


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Parr72 said:


> How we lookin Murph?


Looking good, I think. Hoping to get some good news today...


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

I just saw the video on East Cape’s instagram. Looks sick!


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Kudos to Kevin for just saying “Yamaha” in the Instagram video of your boat without adding ”die-hard”.

Try a Powertech SCD3R16P that should work nicely for your set up.

Did you ask for Dutton Laison winch and jack?

Looks great!


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Well, here she is. Thanks to the guys at East Cape for busting their tails to get this finished for me - scheduling the time to make the drive to take delivery was a bit of a challenge, and they made it happen. Left Orlando Friday night and drove through, getting home around 4 AM. Spent yesterday on the water, and couldn't be more impressed. The boat handles bigger water, wind chop, boat wakes, etc great. But I was floored by how skinny it poled.


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Beautiful boat Pete, congratulations!


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

Beautiful Pete! What’s she top out at wot?


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Rick hambric said:


> Beautiful Pete! What’s she too out at wot?


No numbers to report yet, as I am still trying to prop it out. Only pushing 5100 RPM with the 16 pitch, so I will report back once we get it dialed in.


----------



## Rick hambric (Jun 24, 2017)

pete_paschall said:


> No numbers to report yet, as I am still trying to prop it out. Only pushing 5100 RPM with the 16 pitch, so I will report back once we get it dialed in.


Thanks, I’m strongly considering that setup.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Happy wife - her first speckled trout, first flounder, and first red for a North Carolina inshore slam. Ended up with about 20 trout, 3 reds, and 2 flounder. They weren't big, but they count!

Can't say enough good stuff about the boat. Today was pretty snotty, and it handled it so well.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Rick hambric said:


> Thanks, I’m strongly considering that setup.


You should - I had an Ankona Copperhead for the skinny and an 18 C-Hawk for nearshore and snotty weather fishing, and thought this boat would be a good compromise between the two. But it's no compromise at all. Handles slop and poles like a dream. Couldn't be happier.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Fritz said:


> Beautiful boat Pete, congratulations!


Thanks Fritz! And thanks for your advice along the way!


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

MariettaMike said:


> Kudos to Kevin for just saying “Yamaha” in the Instagram video of your boat without adding ”die-hard”.
> 
> Try a Powertech SCD3R16P that should work nicely for your set up.
> 
> ...


I didn't ask for them - I really don't know much about them, but they are definitely nicer than other winches and jacks I've had.

I will look into that prop, although I may need less pitch as the 16 pitch currently is only getting 5100 RPM when I play with the trim tabs, jack plate, and motor trim.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

pete_paschall said:


> I didn't ask for them - I really don't know much about them, but they are definitely nicer than other winches and jacks I've had.
> 
> I will look into that prop, although I may need less pitch as the 16 pitch currently is only getting 5100 RPM when I play with the trim tabs, jack plate, and motor trim.


If you didn't ask for them, then RamLin must have disco'd Fulton because I saw the same jack on a new Marquesa trailer on Friday.

That's really low rpm's. Considering HB ships out new Pro's with Powertech SCD3R15PYM90 propellors I would think your EVO could take an inch more pitch because its chine width is wider, doesn't have sponsons, and you have a jack plate to raise the engine to ideal height.

I get 5900-6000 with my SCD 3 blade 16 pitch, and hit the 6300 rev limit with my SCD 4 blade 14 pitch. Both of those props are for sale, and I plan to buy a 3 blade 15 pitch. (I had an SCD 5 blade in 15 pitch that wouldn't spin paste 5200)


----------



## mtoddsolomon (Mar 25, 2015)

Looks great Pete! Glad you're back on the water and it came out Awesome!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 17, 2017)

Pete did I see two trout on the same lure? Always makes me smile when that happens.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

mtoddsolomon said:


> Looks great Pete! Glad you're back on the water and it came out Awesome!


Thanks, Todd! I appreciate your help along the way!


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Fritz said:


> Pete did I see two trout on the same lure? Always makes me smile when that happens.


Ha! No, not this time. She caught hers on a Trout Trick and I caught one on the Mirrolure. Double header, but it was her first ever trout, so it was worth a pic (mine was the bigger one, but I can say that because she doesn't get on this forum!).


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

MariettaMike said:


> If you didn't ask for them, then RamLin must have disco'd Fulton because I saw the same jack on a new Marquesa trailer on Friday.
> 
> That's really low rpm's. Considering HB ships out new Pro's with Powertech SCD3R15PYM90 propellors I would think your EVO could take an inch more pitch because its chine width is wider, doesn't have sponsons, and you have a jack plate to raise the engine to ideal height.
> 
> I get 5900-6000 with my SCD 3 blade 16 pitch, and hit the 6300 rev limit with my SCD 4 blade 14 pitch. Both of those props are for sale, and I plan to buy a 3 blade 15 pitch. (I had an SCD 5 blade in 15 pitch that wouldn't spin paste 5200)


Mike - sent you a PM...


----------



## Donnie (Aug 25, 2015)

@pete_paschall Beautiful boat Pete. I think I'm finally ready to get in line for an Evo X. I fish out of the Oak Island area and would love to come get a closer look at her when it's convenient for you.


----------



## jcgeiss93 (Feb 28, 2017)

Gotta love fall trout fishing in the Cape Fear area! I've had lots of luck down south but not so much where you and I normally fish. We'll have to swap some knowledge when we see each other on the water.


----------



## Mountolive (Mar 21, 2016)

Awesome skiff! Can’t wait to check her out. Stoked for you.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Donnie said:


> @pete_paschall Beautiful boat Pete. I think I'm finally ready to get in line for an Evo X. I fish out of the Oak Island area and would love to come get a closer look at her when it's convenient for you.


Message me and we'll make it happen!


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Rick hambric said:


> Beautiful Pete! What’s she top out at wot?


Changed the prop to a 4 blade 14 pitch Powertech and am happy with the results (thanks @MariettaMike). Hit 6300 RPM and 31 knots. East Cape also sent a 3 blade 14 pitch to replace the 16 pitch and I will try it out in the next few days to compare. It will likely get more top end, but the hole shot with the 4 blade was so good that I may stick with it and use the 3 blade as a spare.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

pete_paschall said:


> Changed the prop to a 4 blade 14 pitch Powertech and am happy with the results (thanks @MariettaMike). Hit 6300 RPM and 31 knots. .....the hole shot with the 4 blade was so good...


Glad to hear that prop is working well for you. Porting does make hole shot better.


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Flounder, reds and specks
today in the Evo X...

Dang - poetry is hard...


----------



## Pole Position (Apr 3, 2016)

pete_paschall said:


> Flounder, reds and specks
> today in the Evo X...
> 
> Dang - poetry is hard...


^

Congrats on the boat and the fish; what were y'all using?


----------



## pete_paschall (May 8, 2009)

Pole Position said:


> ^
> 
> Congrats on the boat and the fish; what were y'all using?


Z-Man Trout Tricks and DOA shrimp.


----------



## jesseflyangler (Mar 13, 2017)

pete_paschall what make/model/diameter/pitch 4 blade prop did you end up putting on your EVOx? I've got the same setup with the F70 and I'm looking for a 4 blade.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2020)

yo I challenge you to an oyster run. My eldora can eat oysters like a goat.


----------

